# كيف يتم حساب قوة المحرك و العزم للمحرك ؟



## bader_m (1 نوفمبر 2010)

السادة الكرام من مشرفين و اعضاء​ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
......................
عندي سوال وهو ​ 
كيف احسب قدرة المحرك (البور هورس)و العزم (التروك) ؟ 
مثال 
محرك 4 سلندر و تبلغ سعته 2400 سي سي وطول الشوط 88.9 ملم و القطر 91.9 عند4800 دورة في الدقيقة ؟ 
كم تبلغ قدرة المحرك بالحصان و قوة العزم ؟ ​ هل تفرق الحسبة بين محرك الديزل و البنزين لو كانت بنفس المقاسات ؟ 

اتمنى تزويدي بالمعادلات كاملة 

ولكم مني كل محبة و تقدير ​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (2 نوفمبر 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ارجو الاطلاع على المواضيع ادناه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t175262.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122681.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t161722.html


----------



## bader_m (2 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 

وجعلها في موازين اعمالك 

تحياتي اليك


----------



## Stylish (9 فبراير 2011)

هلا هلا هلا فيك اخوي طاير بالعجه

هلا فيك يالغالي

انسان معروف واتمنا لك التوفيق

اخوي الغالي
ماتقدر تحكم كذا

مهما كان الامر

لان فيه امور لازم تقاس فيها

مثل نسبة الانضغاط , حجم البلوف , توقيت الاشعال , لوب الكام شفت , المعدن المصنوع منه الاجزاء المتحركة , كفائه نظام الحقن

يعني امور كثيرة

بالنسبة للتورك امرة بسيط وقانونه معروف 

Force X Length

القوة X الطول 

طبعا يدخل معاها فيما بعد امور كثيرة 
لاكن بالمحرك اختصرها لك 

كل ماطال طول الشوط < يزيد التورك 

اتمنا لك التوفيق 

اخوك ~EmPeRor~ < مكشات


----------

